
UI For Drunks - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/01/ui-for-drunks/
======
acconrad
In essence, simple wins. If you can appeal to the lowest common denominator in
your demographics, people who are are the biggest disadvantage with technology
(e.g. drunks, the elderly), then you are clear enough for your primary target
audience.

